# Sticky  nVidia Updates Using GEFORCE



## Corday

A lot of folks have trouble with nVidia updates. If they're not installing, stop using the Express Install and switch to the Custom. When you do, use the option to clean out all nVidia settings. Make sure you note what you want starting with Resolution so you can reset after the download.
For direct update, rather than using the GeForce Utility see: how to properly update nvidia drivers


----------

